# Destraught...



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I'm writing this for a bit of moral support and because i am very very sad.
I think (know) we are going to have to find homes for our four dogs.
One of our neighbours has spoken to joel about the noise of them barking when we are out which i knew nothing about.
I know both myself and joel cannot change our working pattern at present so rehoming is our only option.
I just feel like a bad person/owner/neighbour etc.
I know there are things that can be done to fix these things but i think some of Gus's issues may be when hes alone.
I know aswell that neil will help us find good homes for them but i just feel sick to my stomach that i have let them down.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well, joel has just been to the neighbours immediatley next door who say theres nothing to complain about... they can occasionally hear the dogs squabbling etc but they wouldnt say its bad...


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

How about changing where in the house you leave them/ allow them access to? If they can't see out it might make a difference?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

its an idea?
i'm just confused at the moment as i cannot understand how the neighbout next door but one can hear them all afternoon but the neighbours immediatley down say theres no issue!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> its an idea?
> i'm just confused at the moment as i cannot understand how the neighbout next door but one can hear them all afternoon but the neighbours immediatley down say theres no issue!


get some 1 you know well to sat out side your home then you out at work


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> get some 1 you know well to sat out side your home then you out at work



Either this or get one of those dictaphone things that only records when it hears a noise :2thumb:.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you know anyone who uses multiplayer computer games? Then the person does not have to sit outside you home to hear. We did this for a friend we were playing with for World of Warcraft using ventrilo (could use mumble) programmes.

They logged into vent on a laptop and the microphone on, and went out. We logged into the same channel, then we just left our computer turned right up and got on with our day. The dogs barked 2 or 3 times and we recorded when and informed them.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

kare- i have no idea what you're on about! LOL LOL
but youve made me smile!

i just dont know what to do...
it dont help that the lady who has commented knows my father in law and now he's fussing!

i am borrowing the works motion sensor camera to keep for the week...
so that may pick summat up.
i will also, try to get hold of a dictaphone or summat.

i dont want to get rid of my babies if i dont have to.

can i also ask people...what if i find its say one of the dogs?
or two out of the four?
do you think its justifiable to rehome just those two?

oh guys...i just feel a bloody mess... I ahte stuff like this!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> its an idea?
> i'm just confused at the moment as i cannot understand how the neighbout next door but one can hear them all afternoon but the neighbours immediatley down say theres no issue!


I'm so sorry to hear this Rach, but sadly some people have a very low tolerance to other people's noise and it sounds like your neighbours are these sort of people. If the other neighbours aren't bothered by the noise, then maybe the complaining neighbours are just intolerant.

I certainly wouldn't be looking to rehome my own dogs if one neighbour is complaining and the other says it isn't a problem! If both sides were complaining, then I could maybe understand, but your situation tells me that maybe your complaining neighbours are whingers! :roll: and just want to live with their own noise and no-one else's.

We've had 4 sets of neighbours next to us since I moved in with Barry and never had a problem with any of them except the ones before the present neighbours. They were really terrible about complaining and used to bash on our connecting wall if they thought we were too loud, which really incensed me, as that is just rude! Our present neighbours have never complained about the noise and we've never complained about theirs, even when their problem son has got drunk and started a fight and the yelling and screaming has woken us up in the middle of the night, with us thinking the son is going to come through our bedroom wall and the police are called. We just think "live and let live" - we aren't perfect, so don't expect other people to be, but sadly not everyone thinks like that! :sad:

I hope you can sort it out! :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

feorag said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Rach, but sadly some people have a very low tolerance to other people's noise and it sounds like your neighbours are these sort of people. If the other neighbours aren't bothered by the noise, then maybe the complaining neighbours are just intolerant.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't be looking to rehome my own dogs if one neighbour is complaining and the other says it isn't a problem! If both sides were complaining, then I could maybe understand, but your situation tells me that maybe your complaining neighbours are whingers! :roll: and just want to live with their own noise and no-one else's.
> 
> ...


I agree with this there is no way I would rehome 4 dogs over one neighbour having a moan. First I'd find out how bad it is then I'd try break the habits.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Err, yeah, sorry.

Basically when playing certain computer games people use computer programmes that allow you to talk to people in real time. For example for those moments everyone has to hit a certain enemy at the same time. 

We had a friend (through one of these types of games) that had a problem like yours. So using that same programme we used to play together they turned their microphone on their computer on and left their house and through our computer we could hear every noise in the room they had their computer turn on in.

If you knew a friend using this sort of game anyway then they may be willing to listen for say a 4 hours block whilst pottering around their own home whilst you went out....or even you sat at theirs with them and listened for yourself.

The benefit of this would be that although someone would have originally had to pay for the "server" they use, for you to download ventrilio and listen all day would cost you nothing because it would be something they have anyway.


----------



## bexnd (May 12, 2012)

sometimes some nieghbours just need to fuss about something


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kare said:


> Err, yeah, sorry.
> 
> Basically when playing certain computer games people use computer programmes that allow you to talk to people in real time. For example for those moments everyone has to hit a certain enemy at the same time.
> 
> ...


Or just use something like skype, get video then too?


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it possible they are hearing lots of different dogs and just blaming the noise on you as they know your father in law. 

As other people have said I would do some research/recording first and ask he to note the times down they arebarking if you are filming or recording them you can check this against the time she gives you to see if it is your dogs.

I hate people sometimes, our neighbours are noisy all the time I never complain because when I am noisy they have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a nasty thug of an elderly neighbour, but thankfully one thing he has never started on is our dogs barking, though I am sure he slanders us and the dogs to whomever he can.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I've done a bit of questioning of the neighbours...
I'll fill you all in when I've got the laptop out....
But it's left us baffled!!!!!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rach I am so sorry to hear about this I know exactly how oyu ar efeeling as have had the same thing in the past year or so with one particular neighbour. Don't rehome the dogs on just this one neighbours say so as it may be that they just have an issue with yourselves I know the neighbour who complained about my dogs did. When ithappened to me I asked all my neighbours if they heard the dogs barking all day whe i was out and they all answered the same which was when someone knoocked my door or the local brats were playing knock down ginger and running off they would bark but soon resettled and one even commented ont he fact she liked the dogs barking when someone was around as it let her know to be cautious too. Even my landlords witnessed the dogs noise levels and said they were not over the top it was jsut normal dog noise as gave me advice on leaving either tv or radio on loud but not really loud to make the dogs think soeone was still present etc but other than what else has been suggested there is reallynothing you can do and to be honest from what i can see it is just dogs exhibiting normal behaviour ie barking when aroused by noise etc outside the home.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ok, so filling in time.
i was upset before but have now calmed down and had time to think.
ok, first thing...
the lady who has made the comment lives next door but one to us (number 20) she stopped joel as he got home and said she hadnt said anything until now but it was now too much and she had to let us know that the dogs were barking (constantly) whilst we were out. joel asked when i.e. night day, etc etc and she said it was went we went to work mainly between 2-4. she said is was all the time and was too much. she also said that when they did stop it was a relief and she prayed no-one came down the backs and set them off again.
Joel asked her if it was the JR as he does bark at so much as a sneeze :whip:
she then said it wasnt him it was gus and brodie?


so, joel and i have been and asked the neighbours...at 12, 14 and 18 (all students but even so) we told them to be brutally honest and if it was a problem we could get rid of the dogs.

all three sets (5 individuals) said it wasnt a problem beyond reasonable dog noise.
and when i said about getting rid if needs be all three were horrified.
each side has agreed to monitor the noise for us for the week as they are all in revising!
they said if it was any of the dogs they could hear it was ridey the JR as he has a loud yap!
i asked if there was a time when it was worse and they said no!

they also said that the only time was was audiable was when say someone knocked on the door or kids egged them on.

so now we are at a cross-roads... could it be that the students just dont hear the dogs? they did say they are up at the top of the house ( but also stressed they do move about in the day and as they are revising have not had the telly or radio on etc so it really is quiet)
i would have thought as they live next door they would have heard something?

the only thing i can think of is that gus and ridley are squabbling as they are both male... i cant see brodie making a noise as she is just so bloody lazy!
LOL

we may well be wrong and we may well discover by the end of the week that our dogs are indeed a nuisance.

how long do you guys think is a reasonable time for her to allow us to get this sorted... i kinda thinks she wants it done and dusted by the weekend!!!!



i was thinking a week?
oh i dont know.

i will keep updating this with posts if its ok...and asking for advice at each step... and thanks guys...
its nice to know 
a) we're not alone in this and 
b) you are willing to help!


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

If you are trying to do something about it I think it is resonable to give you about a month or two. Also has she put in an offical complaint to anyone?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

no, not as yet...
she just stopped joel...
but i know from experience that she wouldnt hesitate to call the council...
she complained last summer about the children in the garden above hers...
making too much noise and bouncing their ball.
by complained i mean to joel and i one day not to the council...
lol


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

Rach1 said:


> no, not as yet...
> she just stopped joel...
> but i know from experience that she wouldnt hesitate to call the council...
> she complained last summer about the children in the garden above hers...
> ...


We had a neighbour like her, she made a complaint to the council about us with a weeks worth of evidence against us. Amusing thing was all the eveidence she had collected and the times we had been disruptive we were in Malta. Some people are just busy bodies.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

at the moment we're just going to keep our own log and (very kindly) the students have offered to keep a log for us on both sides...
we are going to have a week of everything being kept the same so we can establish whats going on... then we can try to weedle out whats making them bark...
do you think thats reasonable?

we cant just start shutting all the windows etc until we know exactly whats causing the probelm?


----------



## Trixtabella (Apr 12, 2012)

Rach1 said:


> at the moment we're just going to keep our own log and (very kindly) the students have offered to keep a log for us on both sides...
> we are going to have a week of everything being kept the same so we can establish whats going on... then we can try to weedle out whats making them bark...
> do you think thats reasonable?
> 
> we cant just start shutting all the windows etc until we know exactly whats causing the probelm?


Seems resonable to me.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Personally, and maybe this is just me being paranoid. But I find it odd that she is saying it's the two OTB's causing the noise but not the JR. I know some people tend to have breed prejudice against certain breeds and 'types' of dog. The fact you say yourself the one likely to bark is the JR and she's saying 'oh no it's not him'...I don't know, something just isn't adding up to me. But maybe I'm just over analysing.

She owes you more than a week to sort it out in my opinion. As she's only just made you aware there is a 'problem'. I think Kare's ventrillo/teamspeak/mumble idea is brilliant, but as I don't play WoW anymore I wouldn't have a server I could lend out or eaves drop on for you 

If they do turn out to be causing a racket have you thought of trying Thundershirt The Best Solution For Dog Anxiety | Pets at Home on the one(s) that seem to be suffering from the anxiety? I realise with more than 2 dogs that could get costly. But it's just an idea so you don't have to part with them. People on the forum have raved about the difference the thundershirts have made to their dogs, so it's definitely worth looking into?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> no, not as yet...
> she just stopped joel...
> but i know from experience that she wouldnt hesitate to call the council...
> she complained last summer about the children in the garden above hers...
> ...


Sounds to me like you have an intolerant neighbour if she complains about children playing too. 


Rach1 said:


> at the moment we're just going to keep our own log and (very kindly) the students have offered to keep a log for us on both sides...
> we are going to have a week of everything being kept the same so we can establish whats going on... then we can try to weedle out whats making them bark...
> do you think thats reasonable?
> 
> we cant just start shutting all the windows etc until we know exactly whats causing the probelm?


I think it's very reasonable, but why don't you ask her to make a note of when the dogs bark and how long it lasts for and then compare what she says with what the student say. I can't understand how she hears them 2 doors away and they don't next door!

And I'm with Katie that it doesn't add up that she's insisting it's the 2 OBTs who are making the noise. that's suspicious - like she doesn't like bull breeds?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve been through this with an odd neighbour last year, please dont do anything rash and rehome your dogs.

the nutter has to have evidence that the dogs are a problem, and the council would set up recording equiptment without your knowledge to get a record of the noise levels before they can take action.

does sound that she has a problem with the old tymes, theres no way she`d hear the big ones and not a jr yapping ffs.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> we cant just start shutting all the windows etc until we know exactly whats causing the probelm?


Maybe that is exactly what you need to do, If needed there are air coolers that could replace the fresh air of a window open, and pulling the curtains will stop sun heating the room too much, deaden a good amount of the noise escaping, as well as possibly blocking your dogs seeing things outside that may trigger their barking.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Kare said:


> Maybe that is exactly what you need to do, If needed there are air coolers that could replace the fresh air of a window open, and pulling the curtains will stop sun heating the room too much, deaden a good amount of the noise escaping, as well as possibly blocking your dogs seeing things outside that may trigger their barking.


 
yes, but i dont want to do this until ive established whats going on?

if you see what i mean...
if needs be of course i will do it... windows shut down stairs and blinds down...LOL

I am just waiting to see what happens... i have calmed down a little now and am seeing things a little more reasonably!

if she is right then the next step will be solving it...
depending on what the issue is...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thing is we do know ridley barks... he always has... he barks at people at the door, the hoover, kids out back...so i would have understood if he had been named and shamed...
but she said it was gus and brodie.
i asked the girls next door and they said if they can hear the dogs its a more yappy bark... and even then its only if something triggers it.

i also asked them which dogs they can hear more often and they said it would be impossible to tell through the walls...

sorry...i'm going on now aint I!!!

i'm just stressed!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It sounds to me like this woman has little better to do.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I hope this is the case!
I just have a nasty feeling that she may be right and then the hard work starts.
I also suspect that in her eyes 2 months will be too long to sort it!

I got up this morning to see to the dogs and felt like I was on egg-shells!

Thing is she may well be right and I don't actually take issue with that, if they are barking and she's offended by that then I have an obligation to do something, but the response of the students just shocked me.

Any who, today is a new day and the sun is shining...
Just a pity I feel like crying!

Lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd tell them to go :censor: themselves.

There is no way i would get rid of any of my animals because of one neighbour complaining, and sure hell ain't no way anyone would make me either!!

They've obviously got something against you/your dogs and finding something to pick at.

If one of your dogs is having separation anxiety issues, can't you get it addressed or see if things help like leaving a radio or tv switched on when you go out?

Before i moved in with my fella he had 2 dogs and the neighbours went as far as poisoning one of them because it barked, and not even often. She died is the short story and that is sickening, what was worse is he'd just lost his father months before. Some people have no soul. I hope your neighbours wouldn't go that far, but just make sure they don't have access to say, the letter box while your out.

Chin up, its a complaint, no ones making you get rid of any members of your family. Just lift your head high and smile at your neighbours next time you see them. Don't be afraid.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Just get the students next door to play loud music all day, should drown out any other noise!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> thing is we do know ridley barks... he always has... he barks at people at the door, the hoover, kids out back...so i would have understood if he had been named and shamed...
> but she said it was gus and brodie.
> i asked the girls next door and they said if they can hear the dogs its a more yappy bark... and even then its only if something triggers it.
> 
> ...


neighbour having a laugth say its just your oldtymebulldogs 

ridley got separation anxiety issues 

look when your dog stop with me my neighbour said that he a barker 

look at all the dog i got and they dont have a problem with the noise

but ridley come they come to see me :lol2:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Good luck with this! Our jack russell was a nightmare for the first few weeks. Sounds daft, but putting on george micheal seemed to help, nothing else, had to be george michael! Might be worth trying music? I defo wouldn't look at rehoming the dogs! Do everything you can to solve the problem first, that's a last resort!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Well I came home at dinner today (not a usual thing on a Tuesday) and the dogs wouldn't have been expecting me.. I also used the back door... As I walked up the backs there was no sound at all... So I stood outside for a couple of minutes and nothing until I lifted the catch on the gate then gus barked twice and Ridley barked for about 10 seconds.
I have also invested in a dictaphone so I can record what's going on.

There are cars an people going past now and the dogs are all sunbathing.
Joels left the windows open but on the catch!

That's all we can do for now I guess.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> neighbour having a laugth say its just your oldtymebulldogs
> 
> ridley got separation anxiety issues
> 
> ...


I agree he's noisy Neil but he was worse at yours...
He only barks here if someone knocks on the door etc.
Anyway that's what's odd... If it were him I'd totally agree but she's blaming gus and Brodie!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And she only complained since you got Brodie and I'm sure having her hasn't caused Gus to bark more, which again makes me think that it's because you've now got two bull breeds and she doesn't like it!!!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

The only thing I can think of as Brodie is doin it now... Is Brodie talks in her sleep!
She really whines and cries!
It does sound quite disturbing at times!
She also does it as she's drifting off!
Lol


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I really think you are worrying to much.I live in a small semi with 5 dogs,3 parrots,1 budgie,1 cockatiel and one crow.They certainly make some noise but then so do people with bbq get togethers,boozy match day get togethers,squawking kids,music,fireworks none of which I have/do.It's a noisy built up world for all of us.I hard face people like your neighbour,not interested.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hi , I know I'm stressing but I should probably explain that I suffer from anxiety and depression/stress.
So this is the kind of thing that triggers it.
:-(
part of my self preservation is to over analyse situations and repeatedly seek support.
I know it's annoying and I know I'm doing it but I can't stop.

Sorry if I'm going on... I don't mean to.
I just need that comfort blanket of people who may understand.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, someone in my family HATES the sound of dogs barking, he has mental health issues, and when he hears the barking it sends him off into a bad spiral, so I can sympathise to an extent. 

However I have heard too many times now about neighbours complaining of dogs barking, then the owners set a camera to record the barking (if there is any) and end up catching the neighbours out. 

If your dogs WERE barking none stop it would obviously not be ok, but it doesn't sound like the case at all, and even if it was you would have time to sort it. A few months might be too long for her, but even if she did call the council, they'd just warn you first, and if you were taking steps to improve the situation they would allow you the time. 

No need to get rid of them in any case, she might be unhappy and that really is a sad thing, but at the end of the day there isn't much she could do.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Rach I know exactly how you feel because I have a moany neighbour who lives a few doors down and always has a go at me because of the dogs barking. Its so funny because my next door neighbours have both complimented me on how quiet my dogs are!
I can also sympathise as I suffer from anxiety issues too and when he moans at me the first thing I do is go inside and cry lol, silly I know but I get myself worked up. My other half always tells me to ignore him because he really is just someone who likes to moan. All my neighbours warned me of this when I moved in as well!
I leave the radio on when I go out because my dogs will sometimes bark when they hear noise outside.
He often tells me he will report me for the noise but as he is the only one down my street with a problem I try to let it go over my head.


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

My suggestion would be to contact your local council for advice. I certainly wouldn't dream of rehoming any of the dogs until it was absolutely necessary.

Normally the council require the complainant to keep a diary for about two weeks and then they may gather further evidence on noise monitoring equipment, installed at the complainant's house. The council need to prove a statutory nuisance is being caused (noise can be heard loudly from complainant's address and can be heard for long periods or at unsocial hours). I would expect the council to let you know if a complaint had been made, in order that you had a reasonable chance of solving the problem.

Often, the complainant fails to return the diary when they realise that they may have to attend court to give evidence and sometimes the council decides that the barking isn't enough to cause nuisance (we all have to put up with a certain amount of noise).

So I wouldn't worry until the neighbour makes an official complaint.


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

I wouldn't even consider re-homing your dogs!

This old biddy clearly has too much time on her hands. She hears 1 noise, dislikes it, and then every time she hears this noise regardless of the frequency etc, it just sticks out more and more.

As has been said before, worth setting up some sensors / recorder to see first hand the frequency at which they are being noisy. If you find they are being more noisy than usual during the time you're out - is there anyone you know who'd be willing to pop in and let them into the garden for a bit? Tbh, it doesnt sound like you're out for long, you're just unfortunate in having a busybody for a next-but-one 'neighbour'!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why go to all the trouble/aggro/expense?

its for the whiner to prove the dogs are a problem, not for you to prove they arnt. 
and its the councils environmental health department who record you and take noise measurements, not some ramdom busybody with nowt better to do.

the odd dog bark is a perfectly normal part if living in a town - if its 24/7 and at unsocial hours then there would be a problem for you to sort out, but yours are not doing that are they?

take it on the chin, ignore them and carry on enjoying your dogs.

you get a hell of a lot of letters and a fair few visits from the council if someone does complain.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thanks again peoples...

well i did go to the expense of buying a dictaphone (£50.00) and left it running yesterday when i was at work and this morning.
so yesterday it picked up 3 hours of recording of which the dogs were alone for 2 hours... and there wasn't a sound!
except when some kids ran past screaming and a helicopter circled overhead.
then ridley was the main culprit and barked for about a minute (if that)
gus diod bark aswell but only 3-4 times.
brodie and raggs were silent the whole time!

today is our worst day and has come about since work swapped joels shifts!!!!!
the're are on their own from about 8.30 until 12.30-1pm (i know its a bit long but it wasn't like this....)
so today i left with trepidation and felt sick all morning.
Got back to find 5 hours of recording of which about 4hours was them on their own...
ok, so ridley barks 4 times in that 4 hours...gus joins in a couple of times.
in the end i went across the backs to ask a workman who had been there all day if he had heard anything...(to save me wasting time listening to the whole thing.)
and he said there had been nothing.... except when he pulled up in the van, and started drilling about 30 mins later.
he said any barking was minimul and lasted no longer than 2 mins if that!
he was really kind and said he didnt even realsie we had 4 dogs...it was that quiet!

so i dont know what to think...
my sister has offered to come in from time to time during the week to let them out if we need her to... and i have arranged slightly longer dinner breaks...so i can go home and actually walk them and interact with them for longer...

i'm a nervous wreck tho guys... i feel sick and havent really eaten since monday.
I feel like hiding away and even try to keep the kids quiet now.
I spend my whole time at work feeling dizzy and on edge thinking what are my dogs up to?

its awful...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

AnnB said:


> My suggestion would be to contact your local council for advice. I certainly wouldn't dream of rehoming any of the dogs until it was absolutely necessary. *joel did this on monday and spoke to the guys there...who advised hme what to do.... we wanted to get in there first! LOL LOL*
> 
> Normally the council require the complainant to keep a diary for about two weeks and then they may gather further evidence on noise monitoring equipment, installed at the complainant's house. The council need to prove a statutory nuisance is being caused (noise can be heard loudly from complainant's address and can be heard for long periods or at unsocial hours). I would expect the council to let you know if a complaint had been made, in order that you had a reasonable chance of solving the problem. *No complaint has been made to them as yet...just us!*
> 
> ...


 
she drove past me today and waved and smiled! LOL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm sorry Rach, but you've got to calm down. The dogs will be sensing your anxieties for a start and that might make them more likely to bark than actually stop them.

It sounds to me that your neighbour has no cause to complain at all and the fact that she hasn't made an official complaint tells me that show knows this.

Can you keep these tapes for a week or so and date the times and dates that the tape was running, and ask people like the workman if he is prepared to let you quote his name and contact number as a witness to confirm that he heard no noise during the time he was outside your house as your own proof?

Then *if *(and when) she makes an official complaint you're 'armed and dangerous' and have evidence that she is exaggerating.

And until that day comes (if it ever does) relax and enjoy your dogs, because the day might never come and you could have been stressing about it for weeks or even months!!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

feorag said:


> I'm sorry Rach, but you've got to calm down. The dogs will be sensing your anxieties for a start and that might make them more likely to bark than actually stop them.
> *I know eileen... but its so hard when you suffer from anxiety like i do... i feel better today tho...and probably tomorrow will be ok as joel is at home all day!*
> 
> It sounds to me that your neighbour has no cause to complain at all and the fact that she hasn't made an official complaint tells me that show knows this.
> ...


*I know i'm terrible for it... this will make you laugh tho... last night i tried to get a relaxing bath and half way thru Mimosa came in annouced she needed a poo and sat on the loo...started to wee and said...' i'm doing a wee cause i'm just warming up for my poo!'*

*she made me smile at least!*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Children eh! That really made me laugh and it was just the sort of thing my granddaughter Ellie would come out with.

I know how hard it is to relax and I know how hard it is to hear people say 'cheer up', because you're depressed and they think it's a choice you've made! :bash: So I do understand that it's not that easy.

But you're doing everything right. You've been told there's a problem and you've asked all your other neighbours, who say there isn't - and you recorded your household and you know there isn't a lot of barking going on, so you know that this woman is a whinger, she needs to complain (I suspect because she doesn't like you having 2 bull breeds, cos they're dangerous dogs you know! :roll and unless and until she does something official, you're kinda stuck and nothing good will come of you stressing about it, other than your own health and your family's happiness at seeing you like that.

You know the old saying "don't let the b*stards grind you down" - well that applies here and you know who I mean is the b*stard or in this case b*tch!!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

eileen that was like a little virtual hug!
thanks...

i know you werent being funny by telling me to chill out... and i know i'm wrong/daft!

so thanks... its made me feel a little better!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I'm good at 'proper' hugs as well as 'virtual' ones! :2thumb:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Rach me mate big hugs and kisses don't let it get you down I have mental health issues an know what its like. 

I would not go to the extent to be honest I have read the whole thread and nothing of what you have mentioned is out of the ordinary for any dog, blimey my dog barks when car doors shut if he is alone and when the post comes through the door or door bell rings.

If your other neighbours have said they have not heard your dogs but this one neighbour has she wouldn't have a leg to stand on if she complained anyway, you have taken measures to ensure your dogs have not been loud by purchasing a Dictaphone which has cost you money and shows you have investigated this complaint and found nothing.

So my advice don't stress yourself and let it get to you just carry on as you have been with your day to day jobs.


Chin up mate x


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I would personally go back to her (or get joel to) and say "We have investigated what you have said. We have asked the other neighbours, and they have heard minimal barking. We have however continued to be extremely anxious that our dogs were distress whilst we were out and have brought a recording device, we now have recordings available for any given day since and other than for short periods following unusual noises in the road there has been NO barking recorded. I believe you are mistaken and that it is perhaps other dogs making the noise you reported" Maybe even mention that you have sort advice from the council and done all they suggest.

Then you can pre-empt any further communication on the subject rather than continue being anxious she may bring it up again.

The whole "bring it to a head" approach.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

as a side note...
when ridley does bark at something he does tend to carry it on for rather longer than needed! 
e.g. gus will bark at someone knocking at the door and usually barks maybe three times and stops but ridley just barks and barks... even after i have shut the door!:gasp:

Now this isnt part of the issue commented on BUT its a bit irritating esp as his bark is more of those annoying YAPS!

plus, sometimes him carrying on sets the others off.

so, what sorts of stratergies can i be looking to use to help this?
I dont mind him alerting us...its his job BUT how we do we let him know its ok, we're all alright and he can stop?

things that set him off include...
door being knocked on,
children messing near our back yard gate,
people coming in (he settles once they have spoken to him and given him a stroke)
ironically, us leaving can make him bark a bit! but he does stop and its not that he carries on.

i think/suspect he's gotten more anxious with age and feels like he has to alert us to everything! 
Is he being protective or is it something different?
does his postition in the pack so to speak make a difference?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

There are a number of bark stop devices

There are collars.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Company-Animals-No-Bark-Collar-S/dp/B002XZ4LGO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lp_3

Or if you do not like collars on unattended dogs then there are wall mounted things.
Pestbye Advanced Dog Barkbuster Bark Stopper: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

Though bare in mind the collars are likely to be more friendly than the wall mounted things in general, collars are aimed at the owners, the others can be aimed at those around bothered by the dogs so maybe harsher


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Any chance she's been snooping about near your windows etc and the bull breeds have warned her off with guarding barks? I reckon she's just meddling because she knows you'll care and take it seriously.

I have to say I know ours is a barker - I would be over the moon if she only barks 4 times in 4 hours when we're out, but I'd imagine it's more than that as she barks at every person / car which goes past the relatively quiet bit we live at!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks annabel!

yeah, I didnt think 4 woofs in one hour was too bad!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

neighbors generally suck...


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

dont let the neighbour get u down.... she must do something wrong - find out what and play her nerves!!!

we have here 15 st bernards and a newfie, if they bark to warn me/ do there job..... i shout "thankyou" and they all shut up...........

my neighbours cockeral is worse than my dogs put together!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a neighbor can't make you get rid of your dogs...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm a lot better today,
joel is off work so he's been at home all day!!!

i am trying not to get too worried... I suspect there is something thats triggered her complaint but not sure what as yet!

we've upped the dogs exercise a bit too...just to ensure they really are tired when were out...

the workman was talking to joel again today... he said he really cannot see what the fuss is about! LOL
he said she aught to go live in a field!:lol2:

so, yeah we'll keep recording for the next week or so as directed then IF all is well i'll stop.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> the workman was talking to joel again today... he said he really cannot see what the fuss is about! LOL
> he said she aught to go live in a field!:lol2:


That's what everyone used to say about our previous neighbours! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

terriers are yappy, dont see what you can do about that? he`s just doing what jacks do.

please ignore the silly moo and dont let her upset you, the dogs will pick up on it and they might get a bit edgy and more liekly to bark because of it.

i have one sucky neighbour too, so know what you`re going through.
luckily the others are all ok and make far more noise than me!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Quick up date..
Day 5 and although we've been in we did pop out earlier for an hour... And guess what... No constant barking.
Ok, as said before there has been the odd bark at someone passing etc but not the constant barking we were told of everytime we when out!!!!

On a brighter note, the neighbours on the other side with the noisy kids...
This morning from 9.30 onwards....
Music playing, kids screaming and giggling and lots of high jinx!!!
Plus this afternoon they went out and bought a large pool!
Lol lol lol lol lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

omg this post makes me so angry for you, if a nieghbour had said that to me id of told them to get a life and f off the way i see it is you have 1 nieghbour next door but 1 that is moaning about dogs nobody else has said anything therefore the nieghbour is chatting rubbish. to be fair even if they wor barking i wouldnt ever get rid of any of my pets, and to be honest there isnt much that they can do to change that. you have to look at it this way that person has no significant involvement in your life therefore you shouldnt care what they think or say, better still go and buy some ear plugs, go round knock on there door and pass them the ear plugs follow this by getting a camera and taking a picture of there face! then id tell them to f off and mind there own buisness! put it this way your not bieng a bad neighbour you dont have music blasting all hours off the day you have a dog that barks and apprentley its not even a constant barking. your never going to keep every1 happy


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol... thanks!
i wish a part of me did have the courage to do that BUT you have to remember i have to live there as do my husband and kids... the way i see it I have 'won' as i have been proved right.
Ok, so the stress it caused and the money i had to spend were annoying BUT one thing it has shown us is how well behaved our dogs are really.

its been a full week now and there hasn't been one instance of noise from my dogs other than protection barking which i dont mind.

Its made me appreciate my dogs more (than i already did anyways) and by upping their walks just a little i spend more time with them (although this past few days they have been down to one walk in the morning as by dinner time they are all pooped).

I have a weeks worth or recording on file plus the backing of all the neighbours etc.... I have seen her since and she was nice as pie to me...so I am left wondering if she is either maybe a bit stressed at present or is perhaps (as has been said) less tolerant of noise.

either way, it was upsetting and stressful but a good learning curve!:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

personally i think the daft old bat should move onto my street... 

working dogs to the left of me working dogs to the right of me... both lots bark right through the night and day...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Barking dogs drive me nuts! In some ways I sympathise with her if she can hear barking and it's driving her mad and I don't think 'f off' is really the right approach.

I think you've done everything you can and really your dogs aren't making the noise she is claiming they are. Perhaps there are dogs the other side of her she can hear or something?

Anyway, perhaps she should get out of the house more, perhaps shut the windows and put the TV on or some music on. I would only really be annoyed if I was the student trying to revise and they really were barking a lot.


----------

